# Bilat Elbow Xrays



## tfrick2 (Feb 2, 2012)

We have a patient who dislocated both elbows while jumping on a trampoline.  We took 2 xrays of each elbow, before and after relocation of each:
 RT Elbow Complete, RT Elbow 1 View
 LT Elbow 2 View, LT Elbow 1 View

These were initially coded as: 
73070 -LT
73070 -59 -50 -52
73080 -RT

Needless to say, the 73070 -59 -50 -52 is hitting CCI edits for the -52 modifier, which I don't think belongs on there anyway. My main question is, what's the best way to code for the single-view xrays? Would it be best to code 73080 once time for each side and call it good? All suggestions appreciated!

Thank you in advance,
Tracy


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 2, 2012)

if they are done pre and post reduction then you would code
73070-LT
73070-LT-52
73070-RT-59-52
73080-RT

I think the RT LT modifiers is enough for insurance to tell its different elbows.  You might have to appeal though


----------



## RADCODER (Feb 21, 2012)

73080-RT
73070-RT-59-52
The (59) is unbundiling the 73080(min3+vws) & 73070(2vws).
The (52) is reducing the 73070, anything < less than 2vws.

73070-LT-52
73070-LT-52-(76 OR 77 depending on reading Rad)
The (52) is reducing the 73070, anything < less than 2vws.
The (76) same Dr, same procedure
The (77) different Dr, same procedure

Hope this helps!


----------

